# ASF Investment Shop



## Joe Blow (16 February 2006)

Just a quick note regarding the new Aussie Stock Forums investment shop. You may have noticed it. Any purchase you make through this shop will help support ASF. As Aussie Stock Forums goes forward and the member base continues to increase this investment shop will become an integral part of helping me meet costs associated with running the forums. It has taken me a while to convince Moneybags to partner up with Aussie Stock Forums and now I suspect they are expecting great things!   

The partnership agreement I made with Moneybags requires me to send out a monthly 'specials' email to members. You will also be receiving a launch email shortly with special offers on all kinds of things. Of course, you are perfectly entitled to opt out of these emails by adjusting the setting in your UserCP to not receive emails from administrators. Of course, I hope that you don't.   So the total emails sent monthly is now at two: A reminder email regarding the stock tipping competition and now the ASF investment shop 'specials' email. I want to emphasize that at no stage will your email or any other personal information ever be shared with a third party. Any email communication you receive from Aussie Stock Forums is personally sent by me.

Any support you can offer by utilising the ASF investment shop is appreciated. 

If you have any questions, please feel free to ask them in this thread.

Joe


----------



## crackaton (16 February 2006)

Joe with all the tips you get here, you should be paying us lol.


----------



## wayneL (16 February 2006)

crackaton said:
			
		

> Joe with all the tips you get here, you should be paying us lol.




Like this one? \/



			
				crackaton said:
			
		

> Time to bail from all gold, tonite will be slaughter time.




:bs:


----------



## crackaton (16 February 2006)

dopey mmn aex sbm, and I think I mentioned DJS in there. Has to POG, well unless you are statesman, very rich, which you would not given you are posting here, then gold is anyones game.


----------



## Joe Blow (16 February 2006)

crackaton said:
			
		

> Joe with all the tips you get here, you should be paying us lol.










Once I get Aussie Stock Forums moved indoors I can start working on my trading fund!


----------



## crackaton (16 February 2006)

Fark joe. are those some 486's I see there? **** what happens if it rains?


----------



## GreatPig (16 February 2006)

I think that guy was a wealthy trader who followed Crackaton's tip and went short on gold in a serious way 

GP


----------



## wayneL (16 February 2006)

crackaton said:
			
		

> dopey mmn aex sbm, and I think I mentioned DJS in there. Has to POG, well unless you are statesman, very rich, which you would not given you are posting here, then gold is anyones game.




I'm just glad I didn't take your tip.   






Joe! You can afford a chair? I'm still using a tea chest!


----------



## crackaton (16 February 2006)

Well maybe I'll be out on the street like poor old joe.


----------



## justjohn (16 February 2006)

he looks like a SBM investor


----------



## Joe Blow (16 February 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Joe! You can afford a chair? I'm still using a tea chest!




Afford a chair? Nah, that's a Blow family heirloom!


----------



## nizar (16 February 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Like this one? \/
> 
> 
> 
> :bs:





GOOD CALL !!!!!


----------



## Ann (16 February 2006)

Oh good Joe,

Spam in my email, I love spam  : 

I am probably the only weirdo in our street that doesn't carry a 'no junk mail' sticker. This tends to mean I get two lots of everything. Irish walkers....to be sure to be sure   

I have a couple more little smilies for you. I will put them in the smilie section.


----------



## Happy (17 February 2006)

Ann,
If you are real ‘weirdo’ put several mailboxes and you’ll even get more junk mail.

Not my idea, one fellow used junk mail as fuel, he had paper brick maker and used to make all summer paper bricks for winter.

And he had many mail boxes, and got them all filled, including junk from postman.

I think he said that paper bricks give 2500 kcal per kilo opposed to 6000 that of coal, but not certain that numbers are right and fellow not in the area to confirm.


----------



## crackaton (17 February 2006)

Happy I used to do this. it works. They take a while to dry out but burn well. You need to mix newspaper with the glossy priint stuff. Not really good for the environment but cheap fuel. And from memory you add a bit of detergent to get the paper to mash up a bit while soaking.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (6 February 2010)

How long does it usually take for delivery? I ordered a book LAST friday and it still hasn't arrived, thought this was a bit unusual for something within Australia, usually easily gets to me within the week, then I found out the place is located in Adelaide, so I'm just up the hill and it couldn't get to me in a week?

Sent them an email, but no response. 

Bit annoyed as I purposely got it through ASF, even if it was a bit more expensive than elsewhere.


----------



## Joe Blow (6 February 2010)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> How long does it usually take for delivery? I ordered a book LAST friday and it still hasn't arrived, thought this was a bit unusual for something within Australia, usually easily gets to me within the week, then I found out the place is located in Adelaide, so I'm just up the hill and it couldn't get to me in a week?
> 
> Sent them an email, but no response.
> 
> Bit annoyed as I purposely got it through ASF, even if it was a bit more expensive than elsewhere.




Hi Sam,

I will check into this myself and get back to you ASAP.

Thank you for your support of the ASF Investment Shop!


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (6 February 2010)

Joe Blow said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> I will check into this myself and get back to you ASAP.
> 
> Thank you for your support of the ASF Investment Shop!




Thanks Joe. 

I ordered it on the 29th if that helps in tracking it down.


----------



## Joe Blow (21 October 2011)

I just wanted to notify everyone that the ASF Investment Shop has now been closed.

Unfortunately, Moneybags, the company that is responsible for fulfilling the ASF Investment Shop orders has been slowly deteriorating over the last 12 months and I no longer have any confidence in them. As such, I cannot recommend them.

They have shed all their staff and are now basically a one man show and customer service, reliability, as well as product availability has now slipped to an unacceptable level and I would urge all ASF members and visitors to avoid them.

Many thanks for your support over the years and if a suitable (and reliable) replacement comes along I will be sure to let you all know.


----------

